# No support for crypto filesystem?

## KraGorn

While losetup accepts the -e flag there appears to be no crypto support in the kernel configs ... I'm used to SuSE's 2.4 which includes this and don't know where to get this stuff from any more ... can someone please tell me how to get this?  I thought it was part of the stock kernel these days.

----------

## KraGorn

Talking to myself ... no-one else is  :Sad:  ... remembered this stuff is as kerneli who in turn point at sourceforge ... not quite as easy as with 2.2 it seems.

----------

